# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 16.03.2010 - 17.03.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.cadk -> c:\windows\system32\admin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.2331, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.240679, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ddy -> c:\windows\system32\servises.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hhc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\psysnew.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19779, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.3717 )Packed.Win32.Krap.ar -> c:\documents and settings\павел\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\winesm32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.2343, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xzz -> g:\lepa\pametna.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xzz -> c:\documents and settings\student\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.yaa -> g:\pogreshili\sudbinemi.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.DigiPog.ho -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\725a159\sa725a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.FakeSecure.10, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-AKL [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dnmz -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8402, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.2320, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.divp -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7134392715-1102520109-125627322-2869\wmfcgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.1625, BitDefender: Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Wmit [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vto -> c:\windows\system32\umdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8426, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.bwko -> \vkfake.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64771, AVAST4: Win32:VB-ORT [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.bwkp -> \rate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.275, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANPG, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.addb -> c:\windows\ndll.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8444 )Trojan.Win32.VB.addc -> d:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8451, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOXJ, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.addc -> d:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8451, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOXJ, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.addc -> d:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8451, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOXJ, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.raz -> c:\documents and settings\patrikeyev artem\doctorweb\quarantine\ecbfaecfeeebb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3005, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.41227, NOD32: Win32/Agent.BXE trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

